# Sleepover



## 123xyz

Could somebody tell me how one says 'sleepover' or 'staying overnight' in Hungarian?
Thank you.


----------



## Ateesh6800

If you are thinking of my daughter's highschool girlfriend spending Saturday night at our house so they can watch movies, talk about boys and clothes, and have breakfast together (which is exactly what's happening this weekend), then we use the following phrases:

-- *pizsamaparti* (a _pijama party_, a _slumber party_), usually when it involves more friends than just one
-- very commonly we use a verb: *ott aludni valakinél* (literally: _to sleep at someone's place_)
Such as: *"Itt aludhat nálunk Adri?"* _"Mom, can Adri stay with us overnight, please?"_

If this is not what you are thinking of, please give more details.

*A.*


----------



## francisgranada

Depending on the context, also *éjszakázni*, (el)*tölteni az éjszakát.*


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you, those are exactly the translations I needed.


----------

